
Sorted – a new web extension to organize bookmarks for Firefox - ramitmittal
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/sorted/
======
gexla
I have given up on bookmarks. The feature works for simple usage. Like tabs,
it scales to a certain point and then it transforms into a different problem.

Bookmarks might be best used as a sort of "saved tab state." Or maybe saved
sessions. But I don't use bookmarks for these cases because there are
extensions which provide an interface I prefer over bookmarks.

Another useful feature of bookmarks is sharing across devices.

Beyond that, you probably need to treat your saved URL's as you would with any
sort of saved content. They transform from bookmarks to notes (or whatever you
want to call saved resources.) That's not to say that bookmarks aren't still
useful, but you have to be disciplined in keeping your bookmark structure
consistent with your notes structure. You'll likely need this same discipline
to extend your notes structure across other apps anyways. For example, you
might have "projects" which you "shard" (?) across a note taking app, todo
app, file sharing, etc. In this case you would create folders or the closest
equivalent in each of these apps. The consistency will reduce the overhead of
discovery. NOTE: This idea comes from Tiago Forte's "PARA" method for note
management.

I do like the idea of possibly returning to bookmarks (away from extensions)
for simplicity and less reliance on 3rd party tools which may die at any time.

~~~
proc0
How about an offline app that stores snapshot of the bookmarks periodically as
well? I've been needing a bookmark organizer, but I agree, by itself it's too
limited of a feature.

------
zubspace
I've never managed to keep my bookmarks all organized. Never. And I really
tried, but always give up after a while for one reason or another.

And link rot is also real. I sometimes wonder, why browsers make it so damn
hard to store web pages locally. Is it because of lost ad impressions?

There was an old (xul?) extension once called Scrapbook which was super
awesome, but unfortunately it stopped working and all alternatives seem to be
subpar.

~~~
rcthompson
Zotero, the reference manager, is actually a good way to store website
snapshots. It has one-click-to-save browser extensions, and it generally saves
a snapshot of the web page along with any other saving method (e.g.
downloading the PDF if you're on a page associated with a scientific article).
It also saves the source URL as well. Now that I think about it, it might
actually make a decent bookmark manager.

~~~
I_complete_me
I have started to use Zotero for managing bookmarks. It works quite well -
maybe even very well. Also, I can back up to .csv (among other formats) and
always have my links. Only downside is to remember to have Zotero up and
running - it's similar to needing a local server in that respect.

------
anewguy9000
nice! i'm working on a visual bookmarks manager because it seems easier to
find the site i want by thumbnail rather than having to sift through lists.
its still in development but you can check out its sibling extension (same
idea), yet another speed dial, here (open source of course! feedback welcome):

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-CA/firefox/addon/yet-
another-s...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-CA/firefox/addon/yet-another-
speed-dial/)

------
ramitmittal
Use this if you find yourself manually creating bookmark folders. Just enter
the tags in this extension and it will automatically create folders and move
your bookmarks.

~~~
remram
But there already are tags for the bookmarks, which do not need to be created
beforehand...

~~~
ramitmittal
no, it doesn't work with bookmark tags, it creates bookmarks folders for the
keywords you enter and moves all bookmarks with a title containing the keyword
into the folder I guess using the word "tags" is causing a lot of confusion
here... a lesson learnt!

~~~
wst_
What if a bookmark title contains multiple words? How do you choose where to
put it?

~~~
ramitmittal
first match gets it

------
jbillow2000
Interesting. I've been using Bookmark OS but will give this a look

~~~
ramitmittal
Sure, tell me what you think!

------
mikl
So this assumes you’ve tagged your bookmarks, right?

~~~
ramitmittal
no, it doesn't work with bookmark tags, it creates bookmarks folders based on
bookmark titles

